# New Fish Tank :)



## Gil3987

Hi there,

we have decided to get our daughter a small tank and some fish for her easter she is only 9 months and she loves fish  

We get her a 17 litre tank form pets at home (its pink!!) we set it all up this afternoon and put the water in it and this stuff called tap safe that they said we needed.

My questions are:

Does the filter/pump need to be left on all the time?

How many fish would we be able to put in her tank for her?

Is it better to have real or plastic plants?

Any answers would be greatly appreciated 

Gill x


----------



## Gil3987

thank you so much for replying - we were looking at orandas and either rosy barbs or platys - the other things that were suggested were danios or minnows - but as its for our daughter then we prefer the more colourful fish 

also what is the best food for them?? flakes or pellets??

We will stick to plastic plants then!!

Thank you again 

Gill
x


----------



## Gil3987

here is a pic of the tank!


----------



## ceretrea

I would go with minnows. Platy's Rosy Barbs and especially Orandas will grow too big for this tank.

Adding a small heater will mean she can have neons in there.

Agree only 4 really in that size tank.

An alternative to the fish would be shrimp but you'd really need live plants for them.


----------



## Gil3987

thank you for the advice everybody  its much appreciated  

Gill x


----------

